# Serial Zombie Killer..HELP!!



## hellspawn69 (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like a bloody nice costume so far!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

you may be a zombie, but at least you're going to smell fantastic! I would never have thought of using cinnamon and cloves.  looks great.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Dried craft moss? Instant coffee?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

More blood, I agree. However I don't think you want to over do it. Perhaps a tear or two? Other than that it looks good.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you all 
Great ideas too


----------

